# New bike name generator



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

try it
http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm

I am Sergeant Skillz (far from it..2ed time The grim reaper)


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> try it
> http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm
> 
> I am Sergeant Skillz (far from it..2ed time The grim reaper)


Tilford Killer...

wtf


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

as long as it's not a spamgenerator...


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

Big Ring Blaster, reporting for duty.....uh.. did I just say that out loud?...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Sir drops alot in da house

hey wait that can be two diff. things completely,  
and i doubt this guys ever riden with me

I'll take the best one


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

DH Dominator.

P.S. It only has to do with how many letters you have in your name.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Fat Tire Flyer.....


but that's weird concidering i'ver never run anything bigger than 2.3's (maxxis 2.5's are 2.3's!)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

typed in my "friends" name and it came up with bizango fandango, it fits him well because he's really lame


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my bikes name is "roost tosser".....


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

Poser Disposer right here.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

style man iz what i got...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> Poser Disposer right here.


 I guess I got a pretty good one after all


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

My V10 is Rock Chomper


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> My V10 is Rock Chomper


LMAO @ "The Executioner"

Nice thread Bob....made me laugh.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

By far I got the best... "Gnarly Man" lol


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Shrinkynuts McAngrypants = Phred Destroyer

just thought you should know.


...my urban bike is Big Boss Hoss.


----------



## mark_hoppus16 (Nov 14, 2004)

Dirt King. Ugh.


----------



## Skins (Oct 15, 2004)

Sir Hurt Locker

and by the way, my Wu Tang name is UltraChronicMonsta


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Plate Dropper

Hmm.... I must be disturbed.


----------



## Cwilly006 (May 7, 2004)

Count Huckula WOOOORRD


----------



## velco (Jun 25, 2004)

*Dirt Deviant*

Strrrrrike, considering I'm eagerly waiting for a Transition DirtBag right now ...


----------



## NorcoLaunch (May 9, 2005)

I got Chainsmoker.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

My bike is "Vicious Air" - nice!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

"The Skid Kid" LOL


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

mine is "Mad Skillz" 
my Dev. "Moto Stud"


----------



## thebikedoctor33 (Apr 4, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> Fat Tire Flyer.....
> 
> but that's weird concidering i'ver never run anything bigger than 2.3's (maxxis 2.5's are 2.3's!)


dude man, i got fat tire flyer too.... uh oh, its on


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

The Manual Master

Better get to working on that...I can't manual for sh!t.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

"Unstoppable Force". Well, I don't ride with much finesse, though I have met a few immovable objects...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Me: Der Crankmeister
Bike: Sir Hurt Locker


----------



## menachite (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my bikes name is "roost tosser".....


I'm with WCH on this one.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

"BETTY MAGNET"


HA, you know you're all jealous. cause my bike helps me get betty's. supposedly. who says that nowadays??? did anybody ever say that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine is: Vicious Air ....Cool.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Poser Disposer

WHAT UP KIDZ....67 pwnz


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Yeah, I always knew it...*

The Bikeaholic


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm "hell on wheels"
and my bike is "mud blaster"
my friend got "the grim ripper" - that's a good one


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

Purveyor of Suffering


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

"Dirt Squirt"

Not sure what to make of that one.... 

Actually if I use my screen name I am "Style Man" so I think I'll go with that one


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

My name is " Terra Slammer "
and my bike is " Stompatron" I like that one actually... fun post for sure...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

'Captain Crunch'....not bad yet totally stupid at the same time. Least its not obvious


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

"undefined" wtf? this thing doesnt do asian names very well........


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> try it
> http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm
> 
> I am Sergeant Skillz (far from it..2ed time The grim reaper)


hahahaha i typed in dick stroker (u know like the anchor man on ebaumsworld or something) and it gave me sergeant skillz guess u know what that means


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

..."scooter"....


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> "undefined" wtf? this thing doesnt do asian names very well........


WTF ... it's racest

I got Quadzilla , tried again and it still gave me quadzilla ! I say it's broken !


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

me: the manual master not sure if its fitting my best manual is about 1/4 mile
hardtail: mud blaster definatly not fitting...
fully: the executioner or poser disposer not sure what it means


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Mine came up as "Master of Trails"

Not too shabby eh?


----------



## paramountz (Mar 11, 2004)

*The Bikeaholic*

The Bikeaholic sad but true. And I put in my screen name and came up with sir drops a lot it must have a small data base to repeat names that quickly. POS


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> Mine came up as "Master of Trails"
> 
> Not too shabby eh?


no, i'm the master of trails. we'll have a bike-off.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

zerossix said:


> ..."scooter"....


haha loser

j/k but that's funny


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> me: the manual master not sure if its fitting my best manual is about 1/4 mile
> hardtail: mud blaster definatly not fitting...
> fully: the executioner or poser disposer not sure what it means


it means you dispose of posers.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Aha my bikes name is "Stompatron." I guess that fits ok.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> it means you dispose of posers.


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*sad*

 another grimm ripper


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

mine's "singletrack slayer" , not bad but im not into singletracks


----------

